# Please help--ramen noodle spill on brand new carpet!



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

My DD just spilled an entire bowl of ramen noodles (chicken flavor) on our brand new carpet. The stain is like neon yellow? How can I get this out? Please tell me it will come out.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

What color is the carpet? I once used Sprite to get a stain off of off-white carpet. The idea is that the sprite cleans when it bubbles and since it's clear soda, it wont stain. It might have worked just as well as water, as far as I know. My grandma insisted that I use sprite and blot it up so that we didnt rub the stain into the carpet and so it wouldnt leave a worn spot.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

It is beige carpet. I've tried carpet cleaners and baking soda with ammonia paste. Nothing has worked yet...


----------



## Virginia Mom (Feb 17, 2006)

what about just baking soda with water.........make a paste...scrub...leave on for a few days and vacuum like crazy. I actually did this with a bowl of sauce on a light gray rug....left the baking soda and water mix (hard as a rock) on for about a week.........turned out great. A friend of mine used plain table salt (the whole container) for a white carpet and a red wine stain...also worked great...she just poured the salt on straight and waited for it to absorb and dry a day later and then vacuum up.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm going to do this baking soda paste right now... Thank you Ladies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virginia Mom*
> 
> what about just baking soda with water.........make a paste...scrub...leave on for a few days and vacuum like crazy. I actually did this with a bowl of sauce on a light gray rug....left the baking soda and water mix (hard as a rock) on for about a week.........turned out great. A friend of mine used plain table salt (the whole container) for a white carpet and a red wine stain...also worked great...she just poured the salt on straight and waited for it to absorb and dry a day later and then vacuum up.


----------

